# FL Guppies Plus



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I had bought some corydoras habrosus back when I had the 10 gal set up at the beginning of the year. I lost a couple of them in the switch to the 20 gal and only had two left. They seemed to miss their friends, so I contacted Luis to ask if he had two more males I could buy. He said he didn't have any at the store, was not sure when he would have more. But, he was willing to sell me his own from his personal stock! I paid $1.75 each for two, plus shipping. *He sent me five!!! *Great guy!

http://www.flguppiesplus.com/


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

Thats very nice of him 

I'm curious... why hasborus instead of pygmaeus, which seem to be more readily available?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Pygmaeus, had some..did not like them. They are cute, but can be aggressive in my experience. They would pop my mid column swimming fish occasionally. And, they do not stay on the bottom as corydoras generally do. I gave them away. I like the habrosus.:wink:


----------

